# Anyone use Pressera?



## ninc85 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi!

I`m looking for t shirt fulifilment service for Europe. I have come across this very attractive fulfillment service by Pressera.
They seems great and they have all these API and integrations.

Anyone has dealt with their service or have considered using it?

Or mabe with any similar site with woocommerce integration and friendly shipping to Europe? 
Printful and print aura looks great but their shipping to EU is to high


----------



## Pressera (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi !

You can always try Pressera and make you own opinion about this. We are ready to answer for all your questions and fulfil you needs !


----------



## konradg (Dec 27, 2015)

have u tried them?


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

One of my friend tried Pressera, their services are good, don't be confused. Try them their cost are not that high


----------



## konradg (Dec 27, 2015)

brandonlaura said:


> One of my friend tried Pressera, their services are good, don't be confused. Try them their cost are not that high


Their costs are really low, it's just that I want to have satisfied customers. I've had companies who never even replied to my mails, but I'll try them!


----------



## vincity (Jan 18, 2016)

Any luck with them? They are not responding to my emails and looking at their Facebook page I am not alone.


----------



## konradg (Dec 27, 2015)

hey I haven't tried them yet, although they did respond to my email( quite a late respond though), I guess we have to try them out ourselves.


----------



## vincity (Jan 18, 2016)

there is multiple people on facebook complaining they didn't get their orders. That's not a good sign :-/


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

There is many companies here to choose from : Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------

